# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  ΕΕΤΤ: ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΑΠΟ 47 ΦΟΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ WIMAX

## gadgetakias

Ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος όσον αφορά στη
χορήγηση αδειών για δοκιμές τεχνολογίας WiMax με τη συμμετοχή 47
φορέων που εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον για τις άδειες πειραματικής χρήσης
φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στα 3,5 GHz, τις οποίες προτίθεται να χορηγήσει
η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων. Οι εν λόγω άδειες,
οι οποίες αποσκοπούν αποκλειστικά στη δοκιμή νέων ασύρματων
τεχνολογιών, θα έχουν διάρκεια έως τρεις μήνες. Από την πλευρά της η ΕΕΤΤ
ανακοίνωσε ότι θα παρατείνει μέχρι τις 30 Δεκεμβρίου 2005 την προθεσμία
μέχρι την οποία οι παραπάνω ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να υποβάλουν όλα
τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία τα οποία δικαιολογούν τη χορήγηση άδειας
πειραματικής χρήσης, την τεχνική περιγραφή της τεχνολογίας που θα
εφαρμόσουν, καθώς και τις γεωγραφικές θέσεις στις οποίες ενδιαφέρονται
να εγκαταστήσουν τους σταθμούς του δικτύου, προτείνοντας επίσης και
εναλλακτικές θέσεις. Επίσης, η ΕΕΤΤ προκειμένου να διευκολύνει τη
διαδικασία, θα δημοσιεύσει στο δικτυακό τόπο της στις αρχές της επόμενης
εβδομάδας ειδικό έντυπο για την περιγραφή των τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών
των σταθμών (http://www.eett.gr, Ενότητα Τηλεπικοινωνίες/ Αδειοδότηση).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το θέμα απασχόλησε τη Βουλή...




> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ
> 
> Προς τους Υπουργούς Εθνικής Οικονομίας και Επικοινωνιών
> 
> Θέμα: Εγκληματικές καθυστερήσεις στην εισαγωγή κρίσιμων νεων τεχνολογιών
> 
> Η εφημερίδα "Αξία" δημοσίευσε πρόσφατα συνέντευξη του Leonard Brody, ενός από τους σημαντικότερους νέους επιχειρηματίες των Νέων τεχνολογιών παγκοσμίως, Καναδικής καταγωγής. Στη συνέντευξη ο Brody προτείνει να υιοθετήσουμε την τεχνολογία WiMax ώστε μέσω των ασύρματων ευρυζωνικών δικτύων να αναπτυχθούν νέες τεχνολογικές δυνατότητες και να πυκνώσει σημαντικά η διείσδυση στο Ιντερνέτ. Θα ξεπεράσουμε έτσι τον σφιχτό εναγκαλισμό του ΟΤΕ στα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα και όλη η πόλη θα γίνει ένα ασύρματο hub με WiMax παντού, ώστε όλοι να έχουν πρόσβαση υψηλής ταχύτητας ανεξάρτητα που βρίσκονται. 
> 
> Εν τούτοις, και παρά τις πρόσφατες ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων) με σκοπό τη "Χορήγηση προσωρινών αδειών για δοκιμές τεχνολογίας WiMax" όλα γίνονται πολύ αργά. Η Βουλγαρική Cablenet (σαν Max Telecom) είναι ήδη έτοιμη να ξεκινήσει τη διάθεση ασύρματων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών με τη χρήση του δικτύου WiMax μέσα στους πρώτους μήνες του 2006! Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με το ειδησεογραφικό site Sofia Morning News, η Max Telecom εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο να προσφέρει και υπηρεσίες φωνής πάνω από το WiMax δίκτυο της.
> ...

----------


## papashark

Πόσες WiMax συσκευές (όχι preN κλπ) κυκλοφωρούν ?

Πόσες έχουν πάρει πιστοποίηση ?


Για να καταλάβω πως στην Βουλγαρία πρόλαβαν τόσο γρήγορα 


Ο Ερωτών νοήμων ψηφοφόρος.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

1 o cock … πρόλαβε και τα έσπρωξε…
2. ο παραπάνω κύριος.. το έπαθε από μύγα τσετσε και ξύπνησε μετά από 10 χρόνια
Και 3ον Ποια είναι η Merry και γιατί την λένε Christmas.. 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Πόσες WiMax συσκευές (όχι preN κλπ) κυκλοφωρούν ?
> 
> Πόσες έχουν πάρει πιστοποίηση ?
> 
> 
> Για να καταλάβω πως στην Βουλγαρία πρόλαβαν τόσο γρήγορα 
> 
> 
> Ο Ερωτών νοήμων ψηφοφόρος.


Για τις άδειες λέει, δεν λέει πουθενά ότι στήσαν κάτι.

----------


## Vigor

> ...Από την πλευρά της η ΕΕΤΤ
> ανακοίνωσε ότι θα παρατείνει μέχρι τις *30 Δεκεμβρίου 2005* την *προθεσμία*
> μέχρι την οποία οι παραπάνω ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να υποβάλουν όλα
> τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία τα οποία δικαιολογούν τη χορήγηση άδειας
> πειραματικής χρήσης, την τεχνική περιγραφή της τεχνολογίας που θα
> εφαρμόσουν, καθώς και τις γεωγραφικές θέσεις στις οποίες ενδιαφέρονται
> να εγκαταστήσουν τους σταθμούς του δικτύου, προτείνοντας επίσης και
> εναλλακτικές θέσεις...


Kάποια εξέλιξη?

Όχι οτι δεν είναι ήδη προδιαγεγραμμένο σε ποιον θα δοθεί άδεια, αλλά λόγος να γίνεται μωρέ...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> ...Από την πλευρά της η ΕΕΤΤ
> ανακοίνωσε ότι θα παρατείνει μέχρι τις *30 Δεκεμβρίου 2005* την *προθεσμία*
> μέχρι την οποία οι παραπάνω ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να υποβάλουν όλα
> τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία τα οποία δικαιολογούν τη χορήγηση άδειας
> πειραματικής χρήσης, την τεχνική περιγραφή της τεχνολογίας που θα
> εφαρμόσουν, καθώς και τις γεωγραφικές θέσεις στις οποίες ενδιαφέρονται
> να εγκαταστήσουν τους σταθμούς του δικτύου, προτείνοντας επίσης και
> ...


Πες σε σ' εμάς να ξέρουμε ποιός θα την πάρει.

----------


## papashark

*ΕΕΤΤ: 29 οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για άδειες WiMax*  
Συντάκτης: Satleo 
Σε 29 ανήλθαν τελικώς οι ενδιαφερόμενοι οι οποίοι μετά την υποβολή του αιτήματός τους, υπέβαλαν στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ και τεχνικούς φακέλους για τη χορήγηση αδειών πειραματικής χρήσης φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στα 3.5 GHz. Η ΕΕΤΤ, όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της, εξετάζει την πληρότητα των φακέλων ως προς τις προδιαγραφές που έχουν τεθεί και εργάζεται για τον τεχνικό συντονισμό των αιτημάτων, με στόχο την ικανοποίηση όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερου αριθμού ενδιαφερομένων και τη χορήγηση των σχετικών αδειών πειραματικής χρήσης. Στόχος είναι η πιλοτική λειτουργία των πειραματικών δικτύων που θα αδειοδοτηθούν, να ξεκινήσει στις αρχές Φεβρουαρίου 2006.

----------


## sotiris

Προοίμιο γνώμης της ΕΕΤΤ επί σχεδίου νόμου περί ΜΜΕ

----------


## Vigor

Aπό 47 αρχικούς ενδιαφερόμενους σε 29.

Καλό το πρώτο ξεσκαρτάρισμα. Σίγουρα κάποιοι έκαναν πίσω.

----------


## dti

> Προοίμιο γνώμης της ΕΕΤΤ επί σχεδίου νόμου περί ΜΜΕ


Όπως φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο κείμενο, η ΕΕΤΤ προβληματίζεται με το θέμα της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης και καθόλου με θέματα που μας αγγίζουν...

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Προοίμιο γνώμης της ΕΕΤΤ επί σχεδίου νόμου περί ΜΜΕ
> 
> 
> Όπως φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο κείμενο, η ΕΕΤΤ προβληματίζεται με το θέμα της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης και καθόλου με θέματα που μας αγγίζουν...


ψηφιακη tv = σε λιγα χρονια ολη η αττικη
wireless networks & ism μπαντες = πεπερασμενος αριθμος και μη-μαζικη υπηρεσια

νομιζω πως ειναι ξεκαθαρο που διδεται και γιατι προτεραιοτητα. ασε δε που,
απο εμας δε βγαζει κερδος. και να προσπαθισει να βγαλει, μονο και μονο η
διαδικασια/υπαλληλοι/γραφειοκρατια κλπ δε νομιζω οτι την συμφερει για
500-1000 καμενους, δεν ειμαστε ουτε το 1/1000 της αττικης για να κατσει
να ασχοληθει με εμας.

γιατι ? ασχοληθηκε με τους ραδιο-ερασιτεχνες ? μονοι τους τα παιδια εκαναν
κουμαντο και νομιμοποιηθηκαν, και πηραν την προσοχη που τους αξιζε...

αμα δε κανουμε κατι απο μονοι μας, μη περιμενετε απο την ΕΕΤΤ να
ασχοληθει. αμα θελετε να ασχοληθει να ετοιμαστειτε να δωσουμε πολλα
λεφτουδακια σε πληροτεες αδειες κλπ...

ο acoul ανεφερε κατι για πιστοποιηση, ο ifaistos το ιδιο ειχε κανει παλαιοτερα.

----------


## BaCkOs

Ολοκλήρωση της Διαδικασίας για τη Χορήγηση Αδειών για Δοκιμές Τεχνολογίας WiMax

Ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία αδειοδότησης για τη χορήγηση αδειών για δοκιμές τεχνολογίας WiMAX από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ). Από τους 29 ενδιαφερόμενους που υπέβαλαν τους τεχνικούς φακέλους, χορηγήθηκαν άδειες σε *19* εταιρείες.


...

Οι άδειες θα έχουν ισχύ μέχρι τις 30 Απριλίου 2006.


http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/dimosiotita ... 7_2_06.htm

----------


## papashark

Προτελευταίος είναι και ο Ουρούλης, ένας "δικός μας" θα έλεγε κανείς (ο wireless lan)  ::

----------


## dti

> Ολοκλήρωση της Διαδικασίας για τη Χορήγηση Αδειών για Δοκιμές Τεχνολογίας WiMax
> 
> Ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία αδειοδότησης για τη χορήγηση αδειών για δοκιμές τεχνολογίας WiMAX από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ). Από τους 29 ενδιαφερόμενους που υπέβαλαν τους τεχνικούς φακέλους, χορηγήθηκαν άδειες σε *19* εταιρείες.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Οι άδειες θα έχουν ισχύ μέχρι τις 30 Απριλίου 2006.
> 
> ...



Ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ για δυνατότητα παράτασης μέχρι 30/6/2006 :

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/adeio ... ension.htm

----------


## cvl

"Αθήνα

Στην τελική ευθεία εισέρχεται η διαδικασία για την ανάπτυξη ασύρματων δικτύων μεγάλης εμβέλειας. H Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) καλεί τους ενδιαφερόμενους να υποβάλουν προτάσεις για την απόκτηση δικαιώματος χρήσης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων σε δίκτυα Wi-Max.

H ΕΕΤΤ προτίθεται να προβεί στη χορήγηση εθνικού δικαιώματος χρήσης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης, στη ζώνη των 3,5 GHz. Η δημοπρασία αφορά μία και μόνο άδεια.

H τιμή εκκίνησης για την απόκτηση της άδειας αυτής ορίζεται στα 1.650.000 ευρώ και θα αποτελεί την ελάχιστη έγκυρη προσφορά στη δημοπρασία. 

Σύμφωνα με το κείμενο της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης, το πρόσωπο στο οποίο θα χορηγηθεί η άδεια αναλαμβάνει την υποχρέωση να εγκαταστήσει, να χρησιμοποιεί και να συντηρεί τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό, ώστε να μπορεί να παρέχει υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον στο 20% του πληθυσμού.

Μαζί με την αίτηση συμμετοχής στη διαδικασία χορήγησης της άδειας, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να καταθέσουν εγγυητική επιστολή 600.000 ευρώ, από πιστωτικά ιδρύματα της Ελλάδος ή άλλης χώρας της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, ενώ θα πρέπει να έχουν μια οικονομική επιφάνεια τουλάχιστον 10 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

Η άδεια θα έχει διάρκεια δέκα έτη και θα παρέχει το δικαίωμα ανάπτυξης δικτύου Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης, στη ζώνη των 3,5 GHz και παροχής υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται σε συνδρομητές που κινούνται εντός της ελληνικής επικράτειας, λαμβάνουν όμως την υπηρεσία σε σταθερά σημεία. "

πηγή http://www.in.gr 25/5/06 
(http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=709279)

----------

